
Ask HN: Swagger and RAML model APIs. Is there anything similar to model events? - kace91
My company needs to model a lot of events, similarly to how apis are modelled - that is to say, we&#x27;ll need a standardised system for the &quot;contracts&quot; and a toolset built around them (parsers, linters, UI...).<p>Is there something on the market we can use either as an out-of-the-box solution or as a starting point?
======
jstoiko
check-out [https://www.asyncapi.com](https://www.asyncapi.com)

